# Beretta 92X Performance



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just picked up a Beretta 92X Performance. As of yet I've only got to inspect, clean, re lube and dry fire it. Every moving part feels like it's on ball bearings, the DA/SA trigger is awesome and has a real short reset. Just as good as my CZ Shadow 2, in fact the reset is slightly better on the Beretta. You can adjust the trigger reset and pre travel from inside the frame. It comes with two 15 round magazines and accepts 17 and 18 round mags for the full sizes 92's. I figured that it would. Fully loaded with 18+1 rounds it weighs 3 3/4 lbs. It has a frame mounted ambidextrous safety and can be carried cocked and locked (condition one) like a 1911. There's no de-cocker for a DA first shot, you have to manually lower the hammer with the safety off. This was the only time I've ever seen one at any of the local stores, so I couldn't pass it up.

My only complaint is that it's not made of stainless steel. It's all steel with a Nistan finish that looks like stainless steel. It's not cerakote, it's more like a thin matte chrome plating. I would have loved to have polished the flats on the slide like I've done on other guns. But it's still an awesome looking gun nonetheless. I ordered a set of blue anodized aluminum grips and matching magazine floor plates. The plastic grips are kinda cheesy at least they feel that way, but that I expected. It comes with a second set that wraps around the back strap. I like that it's got all of the proof marks and the frame, barrel and slide are serialized. I deliberately blurred out the serial numbers for obvious reasons. Of course they could have left the warnings off the sides of the dust cover? It's made in Italy if that makes any difference? Overall a real nice gun though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A BEAUTY to be sure! At 60 ounces with the big boy mag compared to my new 42 ounce Garrison might not be the heaviest one in this thread.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> A BEAUTY to be sure! At 60 ounces with the big boy mag compared to my new 42 ounce Garrison might not be the heaviest one in this thread.


Just out of curiosity I went out and weighed 5 of my all steel semi autos all empty. The first two are 9's the last three 45's. My CZ Shadow comes in at 3 1/4 lbs (52 oz). The 92X comes in at 3 lbs (48 oz). The CZ 97B comes in at 2 3/4 lbs (44 oz). The Sig TTT comes in at 2 1/2 lbs (40 oz). The C&S "Adventurer" comes in at 2 lbs (32 oz). I've got a Colt 1911 (not pictured) that probably weighs the same as the Sig and my Detonics CombatMaster that probably weighs the same as the C&S "Adventurer" as they share the same physical dimensions. Just for fun I weighed my Ruger Redhawk with a 7 1/2 in. barrel it came in at 3 1/4 lbs, (52 oz) the same as my CZ Shadow 2 !!! The advertised weight of the Redhawk is at 54 oz. However I do have a set of all brass grips on the Shadow 2. But I never would have thought that they added that much weight?

I'd imagine that your Garrison being that it's a full size 1911 comes in at 40-42 oz as you said. My scale is not really meant for weighing guns but it does give me a general idea of what these guns weigh. Especially since the advertised weight of the Redhawk is 54 oz and my scale read 52 oz. The Redhawk is the heaviest revolver that I own. My S&W Model 29 when it had an 8 3/8ths inch barrel came in at around 48 maybe 50 oz?

It's no wonder that an all steel 1911 shoots like a 9mm and an all steel 9mm shoots like a .22.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I swapped out those cheesy looking black plastic grips for some real nice machined anodized aluminum one's along with a matching magazine base plate. They really enhance the look of an already nice looking gun.

These grips are thinner than the plastic ones. As such the grip screws are too long. I had to shorten each one of these stainless screws by about 3/32 of an inch. Otherwise they would prevent the magazine from going in. The stainless steel grip screws along with the stock screws that came with the gun were short to begin with and the same size.

If I used the stock screws that came with the gun I'd have to either shorten them or use them with the lock washers. In which case the screw heads would stick out about 3/32 of an inch from the face of the grips. At $150 these grips are not exactly cheap, you'd think that Beretta would have at least made screws to fit them?

You want to be able to retain as many threads as possible on the screws for a secure fit. When shortening the grip screws you have to go a little at a time until the end of the screw fits flush with the inside of the grip frame with the grips tightened to the frame. Until the magazine can be inserted and dropped freely without any binding on the screws. It took me about a half hour or so to do all 4 screws.


----------



## etec800r (10 mo ago)

Great write up. I just purchased a 92X myself and want to upgrade the grips. Looking at some from Lok. I want to also change the grip screws to Allen head. Do you know a good place to buy Beretta blued grip screws. Thank you for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I swapped out those cheesy looking black plastic grips for some real nice machined anodized aluminum one's along with a matching magazine base plate. They really enhance the look of an already nice looking gun.
> 
> These grips are thinner than the plastic ones. As such the grip screws are too long. I had to shorten each one of these stainless screws by about 3/32 of an inch. Otherwise they would prevent the magazine from going in. The stainless steel grip screws along with the stock screws that came with the gun were short to begin with and the same size.
> 
> ...


I just saw the Beretta 92X Performance today at my LGS. They are even more impressive in real life than in the pics. I would like to own one but I have a 1911 thing going on right now.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

etec800r said:


> Great write up. I just purchased a 92X myself and want to upgrade the grips. Looking at some from Lok. I want to also change the grip screws to Allen head. Do you know a good place to buy Beretta blued grip screws. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Midwest Gun Works usually has them in stock. Grip Screws


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> I just saw the Beretta 92X Performance today at my LGS. They are even more impressive in real life than in the pics. I would like to own one but I have a 1911 thing going on right now.


I just fired mine over the weekend. Because of it's weight it's like shooting a 22. It ran smooth as silk.


----------



## etec800r (10 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Midwest Gun Works usually has them in stock. Grip Screws


Thank You !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johne.peterson55 (9 mo ago)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my 92x Performance. Got it about 3 months ago. Handles fantastic and I can shoot the center out of things at 15 yards which says a LOT for me.


----------

